#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  введение в классический китайский (вэньянь) 文言

## Tresi

http://gengo-chan.com/viewforum.php?id=72

----------

